# Bikepark-Ausflüge 2011



## lykaria (24. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

da jetzt die Bikepark-Saison 2011 wieder anläuft wollte ich mich mal umhören ob es hier ein paar nette Menschen gibt die ebenfalls Interesse an Ausflüge zu BP hätten?

Ich komme aus München und fahre seit 2 Jahren in BPs (also jetzt die 3. Saison) und würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet der auch Bock drauf hat. Mein fahrerisches Können ist mittel - bin also keine Racing-Queen ;-) aber ich genieße die Zeit dort beim Radeln. Meistens fahre ich zum nach Bischofsmais zum Geißkopf, wenn es ergibt auch nach Wagrain und Saalbach, Todtnau, Willingen und Winterberg.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich Gleichgesinnte melden würden!


----------



## silberwald (25. April 2011)

Servus

als Ex-Münchner bin ich da gerne mal dabei. Fahre auch selber so oft es geht in BP's. Hier aber eher Leogang und Saalbach. Von der Technik her bin ich auch eher mittel. Riesen Drops und große Sprünge sind (noch) nicht so mein Fall, aber hauptsache man hat Spaß. Evtl. leiste ich mir dieses Jahr mal ne Gravity Card. Da sollten die anderen BP's auch mal besucht werden.

Fährst du evtl. auch Isartrails? Bin deswegen auch öfters in München unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lykaria (25. April 2011)

Hi silberwald,

wie ist es jetzt eigentlich mit den Isartrails sind jetzt wieder ohne Kontrollen/Strafe fahrbar? 

Ich hatte letztes Jahr ne Gravity Card war echt gut und unkompliziert. Ich bin aber am überlegen wegen diesem Jahr ...  zum Einen bekommt man z. B. in Hinterglemm, wenn man dort übernachtet, die Joker-Card mit kostenlosem Liftticket inkl. und in Bischofsmais ist die Punktekarte echt praktisch. Zum Anderen hat sich dieses Jahr meine private Situation etwas verändert, da meine Begleitperson weg ist ... So bin ich noch unschlüssig.

Ich würde diese Jahr gerne wieder einen 4-Tg-Trip machen von Wagrain, nach Saalbach und Leogang. Oder auch Willingen und Winterberg (is zwar a wengl weiter aber schön ;-) ). 

Coole Fotos hast Du in Deinem Profil - wenn ich mir die so ansehe, denke ich, dass ich von der Fahrtechnik her da noch sehr hinterherhinke ;-) Aber wie Du schon geschrieben hast, Spaß soll es machen!

Jetzt am WE öffnet Bischofsmais und ich muss unbedingt hin ...


----------



## Marina (25. April 2011)

Hallo Lykaria,

ich habe gerade ein Thema erstellt, vielleicht wäre das ja was für dich! 
Würde mich freuen!

Grüße
Marina


----------



## silberwald (25. April 2011)

lykaria schrieb:


> Hi silberwald,
> 
> wie ist es jetzt eigentlich mit den Isartrails sind jetzt wieder ohne Kontrollen/Strafe fahrbar?
> 
> ...



Also auf den Isartrails im Bereich Tierpark bis Grünwald bin ich bisher noch nie angehalten worden, geschweige denn hab irgendwen authorisierten gesehen. Fahrtechnik kann man aber auch auf den Isartrails mit dem BigBike trainieren. Ist halt etwas anstrengend. Die meisten Fotos in meinem Album sind von da. Wenn du da mal Lust hast. Allerdings hatte ich letztens auch so ein Erlebnis mit ein paar DirtKiddies die extrem besser waren als ich. Na ja, jugendlicher Leichtsinn halt .

Das mit der Gravity Card überleg ich mir auch immer so hin und her, da ich Wagrain wohl nicht ganz so oft und die Parks in Maribor, Winterberg und Semmering wegen der Entfernung wohl eher nicht ansteuern werde. Aber wenn in Leogang Out of Bounds und Worldcup ist, kann man da eh nicht hinfahren (letztes Jahr unwissend den Urlaub da gebucht - die letzten Tage nur Streckensperrungen und Pro's wohin das Auge reicht), da wäre dann Bischofsmais und Spizak eine Alternative. 

Eine Saisonkarte für Leogang und Saalbach hol ich mir aber sicher.


----------



## lykaria (25. April 2011)

Wenn Dur Dir eh ne Saisonkarten holst, könnte es dann doch sein dass die GC doch "rentabler" und flexibler ist ...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. August 2011)

Passt irgendwie zum Titel dieses Threads:

Will am Samstag nach Braunlage fahren, vielleicht ist ja noch jemand da oder kommt einfach kurz entschlossen mit?


----------



## zimtsternchen (31. August 2011)

Hallo turbo.huhnchen,

ich werde am Samstag wohl auch meinen ersten Besuch in Braunlage starten. Nach endlosen Wochenende in Winterberg muss mal was anderes her 

Mit mir kommen noch eine Freundin und ihr Freund. 

Vielleicht sieht / trifft man sich mal?


----------



## KlitzeKleine (16. September 2011)

Hey Mädelz,

fährt jemand morgen zufällig auch nach Winterberg? 


Grüßchen,
Steffi


----------



## sturzflocke (16. September 2011)

ich fahr heute nach winterberg. und bleib bis sonntag


----------



## Nuala (16. September 2011)

wir fahren auch morgen nach winterberg, man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (17. September 2011)

gleich gehts los nach Bozi dar


----------



## KlitzeKleine (17. September 2011)

um 11 Uhr Treffpunkt am Shop  bis nachher!


----------



## Nuala (17. September 2011)

Dann bis gleich ;-)


----------



## sturzflocke (19. September 2011)

hey mädels! das war klasse mit euch zu fahren 
und meine jungs waren ziemlich baff : woher kennst du denn soviele bikende mädels  hehe....würden sie auch gerne kennen
nächstes mal soll ich euch alle zum grillen mitbringen


----------



## KlitzeKleine (19. September 2011)

ich fands auch total super! 
grillen können wir ja dann in willingen oder?


----------



## Nuala (19. September 2011)

... oder ihr kommt am kommenden wochenende mit in den bikepark lac blanc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (19. September 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... oder ihr kommt am kommenden wochenende mit in den bikepark lac blanc



Wann geht es denn zum Lac Blanc?
Ich habe ab Mittwoch frei, muß aber Sonntag zu Hause sein.


----------



## Nuala (20. September 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> Wann geht es denn zum Lac Blanc?
> Ich habe ab Mittwoch frei, muß aber Sonntag zu Hause sein.



Also wir fahren Freitag Mittag Zuhause los (früher geht nicht wegen des Jobs) und sind dann im späten Nachmittag da, wir bleiben bis Sonntag.


----------



## Elfchen (21. September 2011)

oh ok also definiziv dieses WE. Meine Ellis kommen zu besuch  Ansonsten hätten wir die Bikes in den BUlli geworfen undj wären mitgekommen. Aber ich hab meine Bremsscheiben auch noch nicht *seufz*
Dann viel Spaß. Vielleicht schaff ich es ja nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Airhaenz (21. September 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> Also wir fahren Freitag Mittag Zuhause los (früher geht nicht wegen des Jobs) und sind dann im späten Nachmittag da, wir bleiben bis Sonntag.



Berri und ich sind jetzt auch am Start. Campt ihr ?


----------



## Nuala (21. September 2011)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Berri und ich sind jetzt auch am Start. Campt ihr ?



Super! Wir schlafen im Bulli


----------



## Airhaenz (21. September 2011)

Dann sehen wir euch ja auf spätestens auf dem Parkplatz..
Vielleicht machen wir dann auch nochmal das Focus Zelt ;-)


----------



## Nuala (21. September 2011)

das wird ein spaß!


----------



## KlitzeKleine (22. September 2011)

Fährt noch jemand Samstag nach Winterberg?


----------



## Principiante (27. September 2011)

Hi Di Ho !

Wir ( Tegler Forst Berlin ) fahren am 7.10.- 9.10. nach Braunlage.  
Wir wollen einen Tag in Braunlage und einen in Hahnenklee fahren. Wir sind eine gemischte Gruppe, sei es Männlein und Weiblein sowie Anfänger und Cracks! Aber alles Bergabfraktion.

Also, wer Lust hat, kommt!

Ich würde mich freuen, endlich mal eine von Euch persönlich kennen zu lernen.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Schnitte (28. September 2011)

fährt jmd. dieses WE nach Bischofsmais?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtsternchen (28. September 2011)

@ Schnitte:   Wir fahren auch von Freitag bis Montag hin. Sind zu fünft unterwegs. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal?!


----------



## KrissiRu (28. September 2011)

Vielleicht bin ich Montag da... Vorher nochmal Österreich, die haben allerdings am Montag dann alle zu - ist da ja kein Feiertag...

VG,
Krissi


----------



## Schnitte (28. September 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> @ Schnitte:   Wir fahren auch von Freitag bis Montag hin. Sind zu fünft unterwegs. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal?!



oh da wird sich aber die Xenia freuen  ihr kennt euch doch auch, oder? da könnt ihr im Partner Look fahren  und noch mehr Mädels ist klasse  freu mich... fahre ein rot weißes Votec...
sind zu 10. dort


----------



## zimtsternchen (28. September 2011)

Die Xenia  Sie und ihren Freund hab ich in Wibe kennengelernt, als mich mein Kumpel das erste mal die DH runter gebracht hat  

Sehr cool auf alle Fälle! Da werden wir es doch in den drei Tagen sicher mal schaffen uns "über den Weg zu fahren" bzw mal n Ründchen zusammen zu fahren.


----------



## Schnitte (29. September 2011)

wusste ich es doch  na wunderbar...wir wollen Samstag den ganzen Tag 4x fahren  kann ich endlich mal mein 4x bike richtig jagen  
und dann hoffe ich doch, dass wir mal ne runde zusammen fahren


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. September 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hi Di Ho !
> 
> Wir ( Tegler Forst Berlin ) fahren am 7.10.- 9.10. nach Braunlage.
> Wir wollen einen Tag in Braunlage und einen in Hahnenklee fahren. Wir sind eine gemischte Gruppe, sei es Männlein und Weiblein sowie Anfänger und Cracks! Aber alles Bergabfraktion.
> ...


 
Kann das Wochenende nicht 100%ig zusagen, wenn aber keine Familiären Verpflichtungen anliegen wäre ich dabei. Melde mich, wenn ich genaueres weiß.


----------



## Schnitte (9. Oktober 2011)

kommt jmd. nächsten Sonntag mit nach Braunlage?


----------



## Ani (9. Oktober 2011)

bei passendem wetter könnte das wohl sein, wir haben um das nächste wochenende rum noch ein paar resturlaubstage frei und wollten 2-3 tage wegfahren, entweder ins sauerland oder in den harz, ich meld mich nochmal wenn wir das genauer geplant haben.


----------



## Jennfa (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin am Samstag wohl in Winterberg . Wettertechnisch siehts ja ganz in Ordnung aus. Vielleicht sieht man ja die Eine oder Andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (11. Oktober 2011)

Wochenendplanung abgeschlossen. Ergebniss:

*Samstag Braunlage! *

Noch jemand da?


----------



## sturzflocke (11. Oktober 2011)

mmhhhh...ihr könnt das gut haben.... bikepark wird bei mir erst wieder ende des monats was. wenn denn das wetter es dann noch zuläßt ^^
dafür is n neues bike in planung  jemand vorschläge ?


----------



## Schnitte (12. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag Braunlage...mist Turbohühnchen, da sehen wir uns gar nicht -.-


----------



## Elmo66 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi, ist jemand Sonntag in Wibe?! Und wenn ja...wie erkennt man sich denn

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Ani (12. Oktober 2011)

<- sonntag und montag in braunlage


----------



## Schnitte (12. Oktober 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> <- sonntag und montag in braunlage




wehe du übersiehst mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmo66 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi, keine von euch Sonntag in Wibe?! Schade. Dann bzgl. dieses "Ausflugs" bis zum nächsten Jahr

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Senshisan (14. Oktober 2011)

Huhu! ich bin am Samstag in Boppard unterwegs... vielleicht ist da auch jemand zu "sehen"?

Gruß
dat Senshi


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Oktober 2011)

@ Schnitte und Ani
Schade, aber bei uns werden Sonntag die Knochen geschont.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo - 

Turbo,wollte ihr doch noch kommendes WE in Braunlage fahren? Wie sieht es aus - welche Tag würdet ihr da sein?  Das Wetter am Samstag sieht nicht schlecht aus. LG - HiFi


Wetterlink


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Oktober 2011)

Bin am Samstag da, wenn sich noch ein Paar Leute finden. Unter Umständen sind meine üblichen Verdächtigen aus Hildesheim dabei. Mache dann noch Meldung.


----------



## 00helga (28. Oktober 2011)

bin am sonntag in winterberg... zufällig noch jemand?


----------



## Elmo66 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi, bin am Sonntag in Willingen, ist da vielleicht noch jemand aus diesem Forum?

@00helga: schade...

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Ani (29. Oktober 2011)

muss morgen leider noch was arbeiten, wollte aber mit meiner besseren hälfte und ein paar kollegen am dienstag nach winterberg, leider ist die wettervorhersagen ja nicht sooo dolle, nuja, mal sehen.
wir müssen uns mal zum fahren verabreden elmo, irgendwie verpassen wir uns immer, können ja auch mal hier fahren...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Oktober 2011)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> Hi, bin am Sonntag in Willingen, ist da vielleicht noch jemand aus diesem Forum?
> 
> @00helga: schade...
> 
> Ciao, Elmo66


 
Nachdem heute aus Braunlage nichts geworde ist, bin ich morgen in Willingen. Wie erkennt man dich? Ich bin mit einem Demo 7 in Tattoo-Design unterwegs, außer dem guckt immer der gepflochtenen Zopf aus dem Giro Remedy heraus. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja, bin ab ca. 10Uhr vor Ort.


----------



## Elmo66 (29. Oktober 2011)

@turbo.huhnchen:
ich bin mit einem grauen Torque unterwegs ('07er) und habe pinkfarbene Goggles/schwarzen 661. Wir werden erst ab mittags da sein. Ich halte die Augen auf, wir finde uns schon

@Ani:
seeeehr gerne, schicke dir mal eine PN von wegen Wohnort und Strecken...Dienstag fahren wir eine Tour

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Cross_Lady (2. November 2011)

Wolfach, Aichwald& Großheppach sind auch toll.
Sind alles 4Cross Strecken. Am besten ist aber immernoch die Dual Slalom Strecke in Winnenden, weil sie meine Heimstrecke ist <3 
Ride on :*


----------



## 00helga (4. November 2011)

Ist Sonntag jemand in Willingen?


----------



## Tesla71 (4. November 2011)

00helga schrieb:


> Ist Sonntag jemand in Willingen?



Sonntag ist Eishockey angesagt.

Wenn mich meine Erkältung läßt, dann bin ich morgen in Willingen.
Braunes Torque, helle Hose, dunkles Trikot.


----------



## Elmo66 (4. November 2011)

00helga schrieb:


> Ist Sonntag jemand in Willingen?



Hi, leider nicht. Fahr für mich 'ne Runde mit
Nächstes bekommen wir ein Treffen in Willingen sicher hin, mit Turbo.huhnchen habe ich das letzten Sonntag auch schon geschafft

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Veloce (4. November 2011)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Eishockey angesagt.




Noch jemand auf Schienen 

Ich werde warscheinlich So den Bikepark  Malmedy mit dem Kleinen Schwarzen antesten


----------



## Ani (4. November 2011)

ich bin mit ein paar kollegen in willingen helga, da sehen wir uns bestimmt, saisonabschluss sozusagen 
die woche drauf haben dann ja die lifte in wibe und willingen zu, aber wir könnten ja mal nach filthy fahren oder so, da war ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Veloce (5. November 2011)

Die Filthys wollte ich auch bald  und öfter heimsuchen  .
Styles hat wieder fein gebaut


----------



## 00helga (5. November 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> ich bin mit ein paar kollegen in willingen helga, da sehen wir uns bestimmt, saisonabschluss sozusagen
> die woche drauf haben dann ja die lifte in wibe und willingen zu, aber wir könnten ja mal nach filthy fahren oder so, da war ich schon lange nicht mehr.



cool.

werd ne knallgrüne hose anhaben und bin wie immer aufm weißen (alten) transition unterwegs. vielleicht dackelt man sich ja übern weg! 

ja, die filthys wären auch echt mal angesagt. war noch nie da ... warum eigentlich?!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. November 2011)

Samstag Willingen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sturzflocke (10. November 2011)

ohhhhhhhh....... du hast das soooo gut !!!! würd auch so gern nochmal willingen  aber muss geld beisammen halten und, btw mein bike verkaufen. falls also wer interesse hat, oder jemanden kennt der welches hätte: KTM Caliber 38 kommt untern hammer.
viel spass in willingen und mach ne abfahrt für mich mit!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. November 2011)

Schaaaade  Dreh ´ne Extrarunde für dich!


----------



## Ani (10. November 2011)

guck lieber noch mal auf der seite des liftbetreibers huhnchen, ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass der lift seit montag in wartung ist (ich mein frau kann natürlich auch selber hochtrampeln, aber ich glaub das war jetzt nicht dein plan  )


----------



## 00helga (11. November 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> guck lieber noch mal auf der seite des liftbetreibers huhnchen, ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass der lift seit montag in wartung ist (ich mein frau kann natürlich auch selber hochtrampeln, aber ich glaub das war jetzt nicht dein plan  )





"*HERBSTREVISION: Die Seilbahn ist vom 7.11. - 02.12.2011 jew. von  MO - FR wegen Wartungsarbeiten geschlossen. SA-SO normaler Fahrbetrieb" *sagt die Homepage von der Seilbahn Ettelsberg...


----------



## Ani (11. November 2011)

ahso! das ist ja praktisch, wetter soll ja gut werden.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (11. November 2011)

Ganz genau und das will genutzt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## myrte (12. November 2011)

morgen zum letzten Mal in diesem Jahr Willingen fur mich...


----------



## Elmo66 (12. November 2011)

@myrte:
Ben je ook Nederlandse?!

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. November 2011)

Willingen war Klasse! Morgens (8:00Uhr) waren es -2,5°C  wurde später aber noch richtig schöööön. Sonnenschein und blauer Himmel, ein perfekter Tag


----------



## Tesla71 (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin zusammen, im Beerfeldener Newsletter steht drin, daß sie im März einen Lady's Open anbieten: 

"*24.-25. März 2012:* Ladys Open, ein Wochenende nur für Mädels von Anfängerinnen bis Profis mit Fahrtechnik- und Wellness-Angeboten."

Ich werde da wohl zumindest am Samstag mal aufschlagen. 

 Hier noch die Seite: http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.php


----------



## ghostriderin12 (28. Dezember 2011)

"24.-25. März 2012: Ladys Open, ein Wochenende nur für Mädels von Anfängerinnen bis Profis mit Fahrtechnik- und Wellness-Angeboten."

des liest sich ja gut, wollt mir den BP eh mal anschauen.
Weiss man da schon näheres? Die HP von Beerfelden gibt auch net mehr her.


----------



## Tesla71 (28. Dezember 2011)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> des liest sich ja gut, wollt mir den BP eh mal anschauen.
> Weiss man da schon näheres? Die HP von Beerfelden gibt auch net mehr her.



Mehr Info gibt es bisher nicht. Der Termin liegt aber noch vor der offiziellen Saisoneröffnung.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. März 2012)

Sooooo, ist zwar nicht mehr 2011, aber ich belebe einfach mal den Thread wieder.

Samstag: ab 10:00Uhr in Thale! Noch eine Dame vor Ort?


----------



## So-wo (16. März 2012)

Samstag verbringe ich meine zeit mit Arbeit :-(( 
aber Sonntag hätte ich den ganzen Tag zeit


----------



## So-wo (17. März 2012)

Wer fährt am Sonntag denn wo ???


----------



## Schnitte (18. März 2012)

ab 13 Uhr in Rochlitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (24. März 2012)

Dieses WE schaffe ich es leider nicht nach Beerfelden. 
Aber hätte wer Anfang April Lust und und Zeit ein paar Tage im Bikepark zu verbringen? Hatte an Bad Wildbad, Beerfelden oder Osternohe gedacht.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (25. März 2012)

In Osternohe werde ich auch zu finden sein


----------



## Freeriderin (25. März 2012)

Hab grad gesehen der in Osternohe hat nur am Wochenende auf 
Hatte eigentlich so um den 03.04 für ein paar Tage gedacht.


----------



## Schnitte (26. März 2012)

sagt mal, weiß jmd. ob zu Pfingsten in Winterberg irgend ein Event ist? Oder kann man Pfingsten fahren?
Dirt Masters sind ja zum Männertag und andere Events finde ich so gut wie nicht


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. März 2012)

Sonntag Willingen - kalt aber (hoffentlich) trocken


----------



## Freeriderin (30. März 2012)

Und über Ostern Osternohe oder Beerfelden


----------



## So-wo (30. März 2012)

Beerfelden  ,kommen noch einige vom Ladys Camp ,Wetter soll auch sonnig werden ...


----------



## So-wo (1. April 2012)

Auf auf ,die Sonne Scheint ,Auto ist gepackt ab nach willingen


----------



## Schnitte (1. April 2012)

gestern Winterberg war schon ne ordentliche Schlammpackung inkl. Schnee 
ich hoffe euch ergeht es heute besser als uns  viel Spaß allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (2. April 2012)

Moin Moin 
Wir hatten gestern in Willingen bestes Wetter soone aber auch Wind und die Strecke war nach einigen abgefahrenen auch ein bisschen schlammich aber alles war gut ....viel Spaß hatten wir


----------



## Tesla71 (2. April 2012)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> ....viel Spaß hatten wir



Ich kann dem nur beipflichten. War ein netter Tag.


----------



## Senshisan (23. April 2012)

... sorry doppelpost >.<


----------



## Senshisan (23. April 2012)

Hey Ladies,

bei uns gehts am Sonntag nach Stromberg und am Dienstag 1.05. eventuell nach Bendorf... jemand zufällig auch da?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. April 2012)

Leider nein, aber bei entsprechendem Wetter bin ich am Wochenende in Beerfelden.


----------



## Tesla71 (23. April 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Leider nein, aber bei entsprechendem Wetter bin ich am Wochenende in Beerfelden.



Ich bin am Sonntag/Montag ebenfalls in Beerfelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (23. April 2012)

oh echt? Jenny wollt da glaub ich auch hin... menoooo. Meine Jungs wollten jetzt erstmal wieder Stromberg und dann diesen neuen Park in Bendorf sich anschauen. Wünsche euch viel spaß in Beerfelden und grüßt da alle lieb von mir


----------



## Ani (23. April 2012)

wollten über das wochenend und/oder den feiertag auch nach beerfelden, wobei wir das auch vom wetter abhänging machen. da ich noch nicht dort war eine frage an die kennerinnen  ist der park auch bei nässe halbwegs gut befahrbar (wie zB willingen) oder wird das dann sofort zur schlammschlacht?


----------



## Tesla71 (24. April 2012)

Senshisan schrieb:


> oh echt? Jenny wollt da glaub ich auch hin... menoooo. Meine Jungs wollten jetzt erstmal wieder Stromberg und dann diesen neuen Park in Bendorf sich anschauen. Wünsche euch viel spaß in Beerfelden und grüßt da alle lieb von mir



Ich werde die nächste Zeit öfter mal in Beerfelden auftauchen. Die Spritpreise schrecken mich davon ab, am Wochenende nach Hause zu fahren um dann auch noch die 2 Stunden Anfahrt nach Willingen oder WiBe zu machen. 
Da bleibe ich lieber in Monnem und fahre nach Beerfelden oder Bad Wildbad (war ich noch nicht, steht aber auf meiner Liste). Selbst mit Übernachtung ist das preiswerter als Köln/Willingen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. April 2012)

@ Ani: 
War selber auch erst ein mal dort und da war es tocken. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die neuen Trails sehr schnell sehr schlammig werden. Bei den restlichen Strecken kann ich das schlecht einschätzen.
Wenn das Wetter allerdings so bleibt wie die Frösche heute vorhersagen brauchen wir uns darum keine Sorgen machen. Hoffen wir mal das beste.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. April 2012)

Beerfelden wird leider nichts. Die Woche über nichts geschafft. Bike nicht fertig, Wohnmobil nicht fertig und mein Kerl hängt durch. 
Euch allen viel Spass! (egal in welchem Park)


----------



## Tesla71 (28. April 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Beerfelden wird leider nichts. Die Woche über nichts geschafft. Bike nicht fertig, Wohnmobil nicht fertig und mein Kerl hängt durch.
> Euch allen viel Spass! (egal in welchem Park)



Danke! 
Heißt das, Du verbringst dieses Top-Wetter mit Schrauben am neuen Bike?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. April 2012)

Nee, bestimmt nicht. Aber das artet hier in Stress aus und dem muss ich leider etwas entgegenwirken, Sorry, hatte mich auch drauf gefreut!


----------



## Ani (2. Mai 2012)

war echt super in beerfelden, der park ist von uns aus zwar ein gutes stück weg, aber wir fahren trotzdem sicher noch mal hin. 
in zwei wochen steht braunlage und thale an.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Mai 2012)

In zwei Wochen, das wäre dann Himmelfahrt. Da ist bei uns Lac Blanc angesagt.


----------



## zimtsternchen (2. Mai 2012)

...dito... bei uns auch  War noch nicht da und bin schon ganz gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Mai 2012)

Klasse, dann sieht man sich ja mal wieder 
Wird bestimmt wieder schick, waren letzes Jahr schon einmal für vier Tage da. Ist für jeden Geschmack was dabei.


----------



## scylla (2. Mai 2012)

lac blanc ist 
himmelfahrt sind wir vielleicht auch da unten, falls bis dahin der schnee überall weg ist*. aber eher zum touren (leider sind die wanderwege noch mehr ) und evtl mal einen halbtags-abstecher in den park. falls das klappt halte ich mal ausschau nach euch 

(* am 1.mai wochenende lag auf dem hoheneck laut webcam noch massig schnee... wenn's weiter so warm bleibt ist der aber sicher bald weg *toitoitoi*)


----------



## HITOMI (6. Mai 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> In zwei Wochen, das wäre dann Himmelfahrt. Da ist bei uns Lac Blanc angesagt.



Lac Blanc (und Vogesen generell) steht auf jeden Fall auch noch auf unserer Liste. Was super dämlich ist, ist dass wir als wir weggezogen sind, unsere Protektoren irgendwo untergelagert haben, wo wir sie jetzt, wo wir wieder zurück sind, nicht mehr wieder finden. Nur die Fullface-Helme haben wir wenigstens gefunden. Wahrscheinlich finden wir den Rest wieder, wenn wir alles neu gekauft haben ;-)

Himmelfahrt sind wir aber endlich erstmal am Gardasee. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß am Lac Blanc!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. Mai 2012)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Lac Blanc (und Vogesen generell) steht auf jeden Fall auch noch auf unserer Liste. Was super dämlich ist, ist dass wir als wir weggezogen sind, unsere Protektoren irgendwo untergelagert haben, wo wir sie jetzt, wo wir wieder zurück sind, nicht mehr wieder finden. Nur die Fullface-Helme haben wir wenigstens gefunden. Wahrscheinlich finden wir den Rest wieder, wenn wir alles neu gekauft haben ;-)
> 
> Himmelfahrt sind wir aber endlich erstmal am Gardasee. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß am Lac Blanc!


 
Danke, euch auch viel Spass am Gardasee und lasst die Knochen heile! Hoffentlich finden sich die Protekteros bald an!


----------



## HITOMI (6. Mai 2012)

Danke! Und danach können wir ja mal gemeinsam nach Thale fahren. Da waren wir ja noch nicht.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Mai 2012)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> ...dito... bei uns auch  War noch nicht da und bin schon ganz gespannt.


 
Bei uns leider gecancelt. 600km hin + 600km zurück für heute Schnee http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/webcam.htm
und dann 3 Tage Regen machen nur wenig Sinn.


----------



## Tesla71 (17. Mai 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Bei uns leider gecancelt. 600km hin + 600km zurück für heute Schnee http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/webcam.htm
> und dann 3 Tage Regen machen nur wenig Sinn.



Oh, Mann, das tut mir echt leid für Euch.


----------



## ratte (17. Mai 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Bei uns leider gecancelt. 600km hin + 600km zurück für heute Schnee http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/webcam.htm
> und dann 3 Tage Regen machen nur wenig Sinn.


Lac Blanc meldet gerade z.T. strahlenden Sonnenschein. Allerdings schreckt uns gerade die Liftschlange ab...
gut, dass wird bei Regen morgen wohl eher weniger werden, aber...


----------



## zimtsternchen (21. Mai 2012)

... so... zurück von Lac Blanc und es war ein Träumchen... 
Donnerstag standen wir eine gefühlte Ewigkeit am Lift, dafür hat die Sonne ganz fleißig geschienen. Bis Samstag wurde die Schlange immer weniger und Sonntag konnte man direkt in die nächste Gondel einsteigen. Entgegen den Wettervorhersagen war ziemlich schickes Bike-Wetter! Das bisschen Schnee was Donnerstag noch lag, war Freitag schon wieder weg.

Der Boden scheint die Feuchtigkeit auch sehr gut zu verarbeiten... kaum Pfützen, obwohl es eine Nacht nochmal ordentlich geregnet hat.

Alles in allem ein cooler Trip!! Würde ich sofort wieder so machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzy (22. Mai 2012)

Ich war als absoluter Neueinsteiger am Wochenende auch in Lac Blanc. Habe bisher erst dreimal auf nem Fully gesessen und bin damit kurze Touren durch den Wald gefahren, also wirklich null Erfahrung mit der Materie. Aber ich muss sagen, die la Smooth fährt sich auch für Anfänger wie mich in gemäßigtem Tempo wirklich super. Bin einmal gestürzt und nach 4 Fahrten war die Kraft alle, aber alles in allem hatte ich ne Menge Spaß und der Park hat mir wirklich super gefallen. Hoffentlich lässt sich das bald wiederholen


----------



## sturzflocke (10. Juni 2012)

Moin! 
ich wollt mal fragen ob am Freitag irgendjemand in Winterberg ist? bin das Wochenende in willigen aber da wird das zum fahren bestimmt voll werden ... 
also? freiwillige vor


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Juni 2012)

Nächster Versuch: So. Braunlage 
Hoffentlich läuft dieses Mal die Gondel und es wird nicht zu sehr Schlammschlacht


----------



## FreakmitHerz (16. Juni 2012)

Servus Mädels
ist jemand von euch mal öfters im Bikepark Albstadt oder der Region unterwegs?


----------



## So-wo (28. Juni 2012)

Wollte Samstag nach Willingen ...
Noch wer Lust  Natürlich bei Sonnenschein


----------



## Senshisan (7. August 2012)

Wir sind am Samstag in Beerfelden  
Freue mich schon auf einige wieder zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (7. August 2012)

wir werden am samstag vorraussichtlich entweder in willingen oder aber beerfelden sein


----------



## bikebuster90 (9. August 2012)

bin höchstwahrscheinlich auch am samstag in beerfelden sein


----------



## Tesla71 (23. August 2012)

Moin zusammen, ich bin am Samstag mit dem Hardtail in Beerfelden. 
Leider hat es Ende Juli ja nicht geklappt, aber diesmal sollte nix mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## mangolassi (24. August 2012)

Hardtail rulez


----------



## Tesla71 (6. September 2012)

Yep, ich liebe mein Hardtail. 

Sodele, Plan für Samstag ist entweder Malmedy oder Willingen. 
Nach Malmedy ist die Fahrzeit etwas kürzer und ich war noch nicht da. 

Was habt Ihr denn für Pläne?


----------

